# Помогите идентифицировать баян.



## STS (11 Ноя 2016)

Попал на днях мне такой инструмент, по рассказу человека который его принёс это наследство от дедушки, настоящего ценителя баянов и гармоней. По компрессии и механике проблем нет. только по внешнему состоянию нужно приложить руки. Вот думаю сколько предложить за баян, чтоб не обидеть память о дедушке.


----------



## glory (13 Ноя 2016)

Любая вещь стоит столько, сколько за нее согласны уплатить...


----------

